# Topics > Smart home >  Smart Home Kit, littleBits Electronics, Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - littleBits Electronics, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

littleBits Smart Home: Undercover Art 

 Published on Nov 18, 2014




> Full project instructions at: classroom.littlebits.com/projects/undercover-art
> 
> littleBits is the easiest and most extensive way to learn and prototype with electronics.

----------


## Airicist

littleBits Smart Home: Remote Pet Feeder 

Published on Nov 18, 2014




> Full project instructions at: classroom.littlebits.com/projects/remote-pet-feeder
> 
> When away, make sure your pet (fish, cat, dog) never goes hungry with this WiFi-activated feeder. You can either feed your pet remotely by pressing the button in Cloud Control (on your phone or computer) or you can set up an automated feeding schedule through IFTTT (If this then that). IFTTT is a service that lets you connect to different web apps through simple conditional statements.
> 
> littleBits is the easiest and most extensive way to learn and prototype with electronics.

----------


## Airicist

Remote Cat Feeder 

Published on Nov 26, 2014




> Snap your ideas to life with littleBits Electronics. Make your own version of a DIY cat feeder with the Smart Home Kit!

----------


## Airicist

Santa Detector 

Published on Dec 2, 2014




> Invent a Santa Detector...catch him red-mitten-handed! Snap your ideas to life with littleBits Electronics

----------


## Airicist

Wireless Bathroom Widget 

Published on Dec 8, 2014




> Never wait for the loo again with the littleBits wireless bathroom widget

----------

